# brute force kicking in and out of 4x4



## RANK750 (Sep 25, 2012)

I was told my actuator was bad when i bought the bike and it was stuck in 4x4 but i went out last weekend and noticed my front in was kicking in a out of 4x4 real bad and happening a lot..i stopped on the trail unplugged the actuator and it was still happening so then i unplugged the black box behind the cdi box and left both unplugged and it still did it..i checked the switch on the handle and the buzz box or whatever both were good...any help would be great!! thanks guys


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

with the actuator unpluged ,it sounds more like an internal problem to me with the clutch pack, or the actuator tab is broken ,allowing the slip collar to move back an forth when it wants to


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

it would almost seem to me a little more like you have a cv shaft on its way out and binding up repeatedly it will throw your handle bars around a fair bit maybe try checking your front cvs?


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

or are you just talking about the 2wd 4wd light flashing back and forth?


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want, bring it by my house one evening this week and we can trow it on the jacks and check everything. Joel 321-794-0739


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

If the light isnt flashing back and forth I agree with you got an outter either broke or binding up. I broke an outer on my old Brute and it felt that way it would roll free and all the sudden feel like the front end engaged and it was the outer joint binding up. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## Magoomiller94 (Mar 28, 2016)

My bike is flashing back and fourth any info would help !


----------



## arnold (Sep 24, 2013)

Recheck all of the wiring for any breaks to chaffing to loose connectors. On my second BF, light was flashing the same and turned out to be a loose connection that looked like it was tight.


----------

